

Donations for Dorian Nakamoto - ibsathish
https://blockchain.info/address/1Dorian4RoXcnBv9hnQ4Y2C1an6NJ4UrjX

======
svenkatesh
Uh, how do you know this is Dorian's address?

Vanity addresses are easy to generate.

~~~
naiyt
Andreas Antonopoulos set it up for him for donations:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1ztjmg/andreas_im_f...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1ztjmg/andreas_im_fundraising_for_dorian_nakamoto/)

They're taking donations for the rest of the month, and if Dorian doesn't
accept the donation, it's going to be sent to charity.

